

Uber and Lyft causing more dick-ishness on the roads? - ycskyspeak
https://medium.com/p/how-everyone-around-you-is-going-to-be-a-little-bit-more-of-an-asshole-on-the-roads-406199c228f4

======
salem
One big difference is that cab drivers have a perverse incentive to drive
their whole 12 hour shift, since they pay a flat fee for the car for their
shift that they need to earn back in with cab rides. No shock that their
driving is terrible after 10+ hours on the road. Lyft and Uber drivers seem to
have a lot more flexibility in choosing their hours and probably don't have
this issue.

